# Great quote(s) for the times we're in .........



## Big Dog

“You cannot legislate the poor into prosperity by legislating the wealthy out of prosperity. What one person receives without working for, another person must work for without receiving. The government cannot give to anybody anything that the government does not first take from somebody else. When half of the people get the idea that they do not have to work because the other half is going to take care of them, and when the other half gets the idea that it does no good to work because somebody else is going to get what they work for, that my dear friend, is the beginning of the end of any nation. You cannot multiply wealth by dividing it.”


*-- Adrian Pierce Rogers


Add them if you have them!
*


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Great quote(s) for the times were in .........*

"A nation which can prefer disgrace to danger is prepared for a master, and deserves one!" 

                   --  *Alexander Hamilton*


----------



## jpr62902

Love this one ...

"An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last."

-- Winston Churchill


----------



## pirate_girl

"Panem et Circensus"~Juvenal


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> "Panem et Circensus"~Juvenal


 
How embarassing.  3 years of latin and I had to google that.  Good one, PG!


----------



## mla2ofus

I like the one that says " If the health care bill is so great for all of us, then it should be great for every elected and appointed federal official". I called both my senators and representative today and told them the same thing. They all said they are against the obamacare bill, so I told them to tell it to all their esteemed colleagues in DC.
                            Mike


----------



## EastTexFrank

jpr62902 said:


> How embarassing.  3 years of latin and I had to google that.  Good one, PG!



me too!!!!!! I had a vague idea of what it meant but I wouldn't have bet my money on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> How embarassing.  3 years of latin and I had to google that.  Good one, PG!


Howz about a trip to Ringling Bros with a little Wonder Bread slapped on a pork sandwich babay?

Sounds appropriate for the times we're in, no?


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> me too!!!!!! I had a vague idea of what it meant but I wouldn't have bet my money on it.


LOL!


----------



## pirate_girl

If you can do a half-assed job of anything, you're a one eyed-man in a kingdom of the blind- Kurt Vonnegut

Socialism is workable only in heaven where it isn't needed, and in hell where they've got it -Cecil Palmer


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> "Panem et Circensus"~Juvenal


 mmmmm.... I love bread!


----------



## muleman RIP

Those who forget the past are destined to repeat it.


----------



## pirate_girl

A fool and his money are soon elected-Will Rogers

Blessed are the young, for they shall inherit the National Debt- Herbert Hoover


----------



## muleman RIP

The American Republic will endure until the day Congress discovers that it can bribe the public with the public's money

Alexis de Tocqueville


----------



## pirate_girl

This is a sorry sight ~William Shakespeare

Hypocrisy-prejudice with a halo ~Ambrose Bierce


----------



## pirate_girl

In America, anyone can become president. That’s the problem - George Carlin


----------



## Erik

Ague for your limitations -- and sure enough, they are.  Richard Bach


----------



## bczoom

"We're screwed" - bczoom


----------



## Erik

"sand in the vaseline" John Byrne


----------



## pirate_girl

The liberals can understand everything but people who don't understand them -Lenny Bruce


----------



## pirate_girl

Giving money and power to government is like giving whiskey and car keys to teenage boys. -P.J. O'Rourke


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm mad as hell, and I am not going to take this anymore!!!"---Howard Beale/Peter Finch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_qgVn-Op7Q"]YouTube - Network - "I'm as mad as hell" speech [english subtitles][/ame]


----------



## Bobcat

"Neither a borrower nor a lender be." - Polonius


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> "Neither a borrower nor a lender be." - Polonius



... indeed!


----------



## pirate_girl

“For every problem, there is a solution that is simple, elegant and wrong.” -H.L. Mencken


----------



## pirate_girl

_Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly and applying the wrong remedies.__ -Groucho Marx
_


----------



## jpr62902

_Insert pithy political prose here_ _--_ Smartass


----------



## pirate_girl

Political Discussions Often Get Ugly- Loralei


----------



## pirate_girl

Politicians and diapers have one thing in common. They should both be changed regularly, and for the same reason.


----------



## muleman RIP

When SHTF make sure you are on the right side of the fan!


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> "Panem et Circensus"~Juvenal








 Dough Boy


----------



## jimbo

Panem et circensus 
Pirate girl, you just made my day.  I like to learn 1 new thing each day.  Now I can take a nap.


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> Panem et circensus
> Pirate girl, you just made my day.  I like to learn 1 new thing each day.  Now I can take a nap.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


>




PG.  Sushi is looking for you. Here


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ I know lol


----------



## rlk

Of the four wars in my lifetime, none came about because the U.S. was too strong.  Ronald Reagan


----------



## rlk

I have wondered at times about what the Ten Commandments would have looked like if Moses had run them through the U.S. Congress.  Ronald Reagan


----------



## HarryG

*“It’s not that liberals are ignorant, it’s just that so little of what they know is actually true.”* Ronald Reagan


----------



## Durwood RIP

"I probably will, but i doubt it " --Durwood


----------



## pirate_girl

"The champions of socialism call themselves progressives, but they recommend a system which is characterized by rigid observance of routine and by a resistance to every kind of improvement. They call themselves liberals, but they are intent upon abolishing liberty. They call themselves democrats, but they yearn for dictatorship. They call themselves revolutionaries, but they want to make the government omnipotent. They promise the blessings of the Garden of Eden, but they plan to transform the world into a gigantic post office. Every man but a subordinate clerk in a bureau. What an alluring utopia! What a noble cause to fight!

Against all this frenzy of agitation there is but one weapon available: reason. Just common sense is needed to prevent man from falling prey to illusory fantasies and empty catchwords." 

*Ludwig von Mises*


----------



## muleman RIP

Great quotes are usually found by PG!


----------



## Danang Sailor

"The problem with socialism is that, sooner or later, you run out of other people's money."  -- Margaret Thatcher


----------



## pirate_girl

The way that you eliminate bad and ugly is either through activism and policy making that never tolerates evil -- instead of the liberal politically correct policy of accepting evil and accepting other points of views that destroy lives. We the thoughtful, productive people of American have got to take our freedom back.  - Ted Nugent 

The danger to America is not Barack Obama but a citizenry capable of entrusting a man like him with the Presidency. It will be easier to limit and undo the follies of an Obama presidency than to restore the necessary common sense and good judgment to an electorate willing to have such a man for their president. The problem is much deeper and far more serious than Mr. Obama, who is a mere symptom of what ails us. Blaming the prince of the fools should not blind anyone to the vast confederacy of fools that made him their prince. The republic can survive a Barack Obama, it is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their President.
— Author Unknown


----------



## pirate_girl

"No, Bush didn't wave at Stevie Wonder.
But, Biden DID tell a cripple to stand up"
-a member at Conservative Cave


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> The danger to America is not Barack Obama but a citizenry capable of entrusting a man like him with the Presidency. It will be easier to limit and undo the follies of an Obama presidency than to restore the necessary common sense and good judgment to an electorate willing to have such a man for their president. The problem is much deeper and far more serious than Mr. Obama, who is a mere symptom of what ails us. Blaming the prince of the fools should not blind anyone to the vast confederacy of fools that made him their prince. The republic can survive a Barack Obama, it is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their President.
> — Author Unknown




PG,

Thanks for this one. Whoever originated that quote has my deepest respect and admiration.  I've been trying to tell people the same thing since November'08, but this has captured the essense clearly.  Hopefully the ignorant masses won't recognize the importance of the coming mid-term election and we'll be able to wrest control from the liberal loons.

What worries me the most is the substantial mass of otherwise intelligent people who weighed the candidates and *still*
 voted for the Obamesiah.


----------



## CityGirl

I ain’t never gonna be scared no more. I was, though. For a while it looked as though we was beat. Good and beat. Looked like we didn’t have nobody in the whole wide world but enemies. Like nobody was friendly no more. Made me feel kinda bad and scared too, like we was lost and nobody cared…. Rich fellas come up and they die, and their kids ain’t no good and they die out, but we keep on coming. We’re the people that live. They can’t wipe us out, they can’t lick us. We’ll go on forever, Pa, cos we’re the people. ~  Ma Joad    The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## Glink

I hope we shall crush in its birth the aristocracy of our monied corporations which dare already to challenge our government to a trial by strength, and bid defiance to the laws of our country. 
Thomas Jefferson 

Was this guy smart or what?


----------



## CityGirl

_"Just look at us. Everything is backwards; everything is upside down. Doctors destroy health, lawyers destroy justice, universities destroy knowledge, governments destroy freedom, the major media destroy information and religions destroy spirituality."_ Michael Ellner

_"Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect." _(Mark Twain)


----------



## pirate_girl

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results ~ Einstein


----------



## jimbo

What worries me the most is the substantial mass of otherwise intelligent people who weighed the candidates and *still*
 voted for the Obamesiah.[/QUOTE]


I doubt if too many fall into that category.  IMO there were two reasons for voting for Obama

I don't like Bush
I am not going to be left out of voting for the first black president.


----------



## CityGirl

“We can have democracy in this country, or we can have great wealth concentrated in the hands of the few, but we can’t have both.”

~Justice Louis D. Brandeis-appointed to the Supreme Court by Woodrow Wilson in 1916


----------



## CityGirl

_"The goose that lays golden eggs has been considered a most valuable possession. But even more profitable is the privilege of taking the golden eggs laid by somebody else's goose. The investment bankers and their associates now enjoy that privilege. They control the people through the people's own money."
_- Louis D. Brandeis, 1913


----------



## CityGirl

The mistake most people make in looking at the financial crisis is thinking of it in terms of money, a habit that might lead you to look at the unfolding mess as a huge bonus-killing downer for the Wall Street class. But if you look at it in purely Machiavellian terms, what you see is a colossal power grab that threatens to turn the federal government into a kind of giant Enron — a huge, impenetrable black box filled with self-dealing insiders whose scheme is the securing of individual profits at the expense of an ocean of unwitting involuntary shareholders, previously known as taxpayers.

~Matt Taibbi from Rolling Stone article The Big Takeover


----------



## Galvatron

"Your Damned if you do and Damned if you don't"

~Bart Simpson

I think the kid nailed it.


----------



## Galvatron

I admire this as much as the man that said it.....


"Wealthy men can't live in an island that is encircled by poverty. We all breathe the same air. We must give a chance to everyone, at least a basic chance"


~Ayrton Senna


----------



## CityGirl

True patriots fight against those who lead us down the slippery slope to tyranny. Nationalists are the cowards who follow the path of least resistance and think that all is well.  ~Connor Boyack, a 20-something web designer, political economist, and budding philanthropist.


----------



## loboloco

There are two types of people, those who bitch about it, and those who do something about it
-me


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> There are two types of people, those who bitch about it, and those who do something about it
> -me


 I'd have known that was you even if you hadn't say so!


----------



## pirate_girl

When did the future switch from being a promise to being a threat? - Chuck Palahniuk

If you're not outraged, you're not paying attention - Author Unknown


----------



## RoadKing

*When the chips are down*​



*The buffalo's empty.*​









.


----------



## tsaw

*There are THREE kinds of people in this world....
*

                   The ones that WATCH THINGS HAPPEN,
The ones that MAKE THINGS HAPPEN,
and the ones look around and say WHAT HAPPENED???
 unknown author


----------



## CityGirl

_The two-party system has given this country the war of Lyndon Johnson, the Watergate of Nixon and the incompetence of Carter. Saying we should keep the two-party system simply because it is working is like saying the Titanic voyage was a success because a few people survived on life rafts."
_—Eugene J. McCarthy, 1978


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl

Those who are too smart to engage in politics are punished by being governed by those who are dumber - Plato

It makes no difference who you vote for -- the two parties are really one party representing 4 percent of the people. - Gore Vidal 

I don't care who does the electing just so long as I do the nominating. - William "Boss" Tweed - quite possibly the most corrupt America politician of the 19th century

Blessed are the young, for they will inherit the national debt. - President Herbert Hoover


----------



## Glink

Shit Happens.


----------



## CityGirl

Glink said:


> Shit Happens.


 
Yep.  Good Shit and Bad shit...'shit happens' is, to me, the best explanation of the unexplainable. It explains why good things happen to bad people and why bad things happen to good people.  


Here is another pertinent quote for the times we're in

*The Libyan "Invasion": *_*Another of the many examples of corporate America
- this time the oil companies - 
demanding our democratic country and vast military resources secure their "entitlements" while insisting that they shouldn't pay taxes to support either.~unknown*_


----------



## CityGirl

“No vice of the human heart suits it [despotism] better than egoism: _a despot will be quick to forgive the people he governs for not loving him, provided they do not love one another_.” – Alexis de Tocqueville, _Democracy in America_, 1835


----------



## CityGirl

Time to put this quote back in the forefront.  The 2012 election is already starting to look like a circus side show.  Probably because the precedent has long been set just as HL Menchen predicted.  


“When a candidate for public office faces the voters he does not face men of sense; he faces a mob of men whose chief distinguishing mark is the fact that they are quite incapable of weighing ideas, or even of comprehending any save the most elemental — men whose whole thinking is done in terms of emotion, and whose dominant emotion is dread of what they cannot understand. So confronted, the candidate must either bark with the pack or be lost... All the odds are on the man who is, intrinsically, the most devious and mediocre — the man who can most adeptly disperse the notion that his mind is a virtual vacuum.' The Presidency tends, year by year, to go to such men. As democracy is perfected, the office represents, more and more closely, the inner soul of the people. We move toward a lofty ideal. On some great and glorious day the plain folks of the land will reach their heart's desire at last, and the White House will be adorned by a downright moron.” 

H.L. Mencken said this many morons ago.  I now fear many morons to come.


----------



## pirate_girl

The best executive is the one who has sense enough to pick good men to do what he wants done, and self-restraint to keep from meddling with them while they do it-Theodore Roosevelt

The price of greatness is responsibility-Winston Churchill

Leadership and learning are indispensable to each other-John F. Kennedy

Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, concerned citizens can change the world. Indeed it is the only thing that ever has-Margaret Mead


----------



## pirate_girl

Governments tend not to solve problems, only to rearrange them -Ronald Reagan


----------



## CityGirl

"By a continuous process of inflation, governments can confiscate, secretly and unobserved, an important part of the wealth of their citizens. By this method, they not only confiscate, but they confiscate arbitrarily; and while the process impoverishes many, it actually enriches some. The process engages all of the hidden forces of economic law on the side of destruction, and does it in a manner that not one man in a million can diagnose."
~ John Maynard Keynes ~


----------



## loboloco

Democracy is based on the theory that a million idiots are smarter than one genius,
Tyranny is based on the theory that one idiot is smarter than a million geniuses.  R.A.H.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

" Wait long enough and people will surprise and impress. When you're pissed off at someone and you're angry at them, you just haven't given them enough time. Just give them a little more time and they almost always will impress you." 
— Randy Pausch


----------



## CityGirl

_As a result of war, corporations have been enthroned and an era of corruption in high places will follow, and the money power of the country will endeavor to prolong its reign by working with the prejudices of the people until all wealth is aggregated in a few hands and the Republic is destroyed._ – Abraham Lincoln, 1864


----------



## CityGirl

"I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## CityGirl

_Bureaucracy defends the status quo long past the time when the quo has lost its status.
_- Laurence J. Peter


----------



## pirate_girl

"Last night the Dalai Lama implied that the killing of Osama bin Laden  was justified. I think his exact quote was, "I love all living things,  but that guy was a dick." —Conan O'Brien


----------



## pirate_girl

"The American people and their wants and needs are not represented in  Washington. Washington serves powerful interest groups, such as the  military/security complex, Wall Street and the banksters, agribusiness,  the oil companies, the insurance companies, pharmaceuticals, and the  mining and timber industries.  Washington endows these interests with  excess profits by committing war crimes and terrorizing foreign  populations with bombs, drones, and invasions, by deregulating the  financial sector and bailing it out of its greed-driven mistakes after  it has stolen Americans’ pensions, homes, and jobs, by refusing to  protect the land, air, water, oceans and wildlife from polluters and  despoilers, and by constructing a health care system with the highest  costs and highest profits in the world" - Chris Weagel/from his blog @ Human Dog Productions


----------



## JEV

_"No, really, I'll pull it out before..." _ JEV


----------



## pirate_girl

*If you put the federal government in charge of the Sahara Desert, in 5 years there'd be a shortage of sand.  - Milton Friedman
* 



*Democracy will have to learn that it must pay for its own follies and  that it cannot draw unlimited checks on the future to solve its present  problems. – F.A. Hayek*


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> *If you put the federal government in charge of the Sahara Desert, in 5 years there'd be a shortage of sand.  - Milton Friedman
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Democracy will have to learn that it must pay for its own follies and  that it cannot draw unlimited checks on the future to solve its present  problems. – F.A. Hayek*


That may well be the truest quote in these 5 pages


----------



## pirate_girl

"One of the most important things about this legislation is the fact that never again will any president, from either party, be allowed to raise the debt ceiling without being held accountable for it by the American people and without having to engage in the kind of debate we've just come through."-Sen. Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.)


----------



## pirate_girl

*Beware of the man with one gun. For he probably knows how to use it well - some dude on a gun forum 
*


----------



## Big Dog

*"You cannot help men permanently by doing for them what they can and should do for themselves." -William J. H. Boetcker*


----------



## Danang Sailor

"When any government, or any church for that matter, undertakes to say to its subjects, _This you may not read, this you must not see,
this you are forbidden to know_,  the end result is tyranny and oppression, no matter how holy the  motives. Mighty little force is needed
to control a man whose mind has  been hoodwinked; contrariwise, no amount of force can control a free  man, a man whose mind
is free. No, not the rack, not fission bombs, -  not anything - you can't conquer a free man; the most you can do is kill  him."
_Robert Anson Heinlein

_


----------



## loboloco

Danang, I see you like the master also.


----------



## Cowboy

loboloco said:


> Danang, I see you like the master also.


 Nah He's over in the religious debate forum .


----------



## jimbo

Ten I picked up from Monticello yesterday

[FONT=arial, sans-serif][FONT=arial, sans-serif][FONT=arial, sans-serif]*Thomas Jefferson's Guiding Principles:* 
I. Never put off till tomorrow what you can do today. 
II. Never trouble another for what you can do yourself. 
III. Never spend your money before you have it. 
IV. Never buy what you do not want, because it is cheap; it will be dear to you. 
V. Pride costs us more than hunger, thirst, and cold. 
VI. We never repent of having eaten too little. 
VII. Nothing is troublesome that we do willingly. 
VIII. How much pain have cost us the evils which have never happened. 
IX. Take things always by their smooth handle. 
X. When angry, count ten before you speak; if very angry, a hundred. [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Danang Sailor

loboloco said:


> Danang, I see you like the master also.



If you're a fan of R.A.H. you'll also enjoy the writings of Anson MacDonald and Caleb Saunders!



(Yes, I know.)


----------



## loboloco

Danang Sailor said:


> If you're a fan of R.A.H. you'll also enjoy the writings of Anson MacDonald and Caleb Saunders!
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I know.)


Check out John Ringo, especially 'The Last Centurion'.


----------



## pirate_girl

_"I have little interest in streamlining government or in making it  more  efficient, for I __mean to __reduce  its size. I do not undertake to  promote welfare, for I propose to  extend freedom. My aim is not to pass  laws, but to repeal them. It is  not to inaugurate new programs, but to  cancel old ones that do violence  to the Constitution ... or have failed  their purpose ... or that  impose on the people an unwarranted financial  burden. I will not  attempt to discover whether legislation is 'needed'  before I have first  determined whether it is constitutionally  permissible. And if I should  be attacked for neglecting my constituents'   'interests,' I shall  reply that I was informed that their main  interest is liberty, and in  that cause I am doing the very best I can." _ 

--- Barry M. Goldwater


----------



## muleman RIP

I have often wondered what the country would be like today if he had been elected.


----------



## pirate_girl

*"Blaming Wall Street and  blaming big banks, and blaming those that have succeeded in America  under our free market system is never going to make you happy, and it's  never going to make you rich." "If you really want to do  something to create jobs in this country, why don't you go and picket  the White House. That's why where  we have failed economic policies. That's where we have policies that  have kept unemployment up over 9 percent. You're picketing the wrong  source. It's not those that have produced in this country. It's the  failed policies of this administration."--- Herman Cain
*


----------



## CityGirl

Here's to the crazy ones, the misfits, the rebels, the troublemakers, the round pegs in the square holes... the ones who see things differently -- they're not fond of rules... You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them, but the only thing you can't do is ignore them because they change things... they push the human race forward, and while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius, because the ones who are crazy enough to think that they can change the world, are the ones who do. ~Steve Jobs


----------



## pirate_girl

If the people of the nation understood our banking and monetary system, I believe there would be a revolution before tomorrow morning ~ Henry Ford


----------



## pirate_girl

“Wall Street didn’t write those failed policies, Wall Street didn’t spend a trillion dollars.”   “Wall Street isn’t asking to spend another $450 billion.  It didn’t work with a trillion. It’s not gonna’ work with $450 billion. You can demonstrate all you want on Wall Street. The problem is 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue!”- Mr. Herman Cain


----------



## CityGirl

_“We will bankrupt ourselves in the vain search for absolute security.”_ *-Dwight D. Eisenhower*


----------



## Kane

_"End up with the right regrets."  _
.Arthur Miller


----------



## CityGirl

Politics, as a practice, whatever its professions, has always been the systematic organization of hatreds. ~Henry B. Adams

The press is the hired agent of a monied system, and set up for no other purpose than to tell lies where their interests are involved. ~Henry B. Adams​​ 


​


----------



## CityGirl

The truly educated become conscious. They become self-aware. They do not lie to themselves. They do not pretend that fraud is moral or that corporate greed is good. They do not claim that the demands of the marketplace can morally justify the hunger of children or denial of medical care to the sick. They do not throw 6 million families from their homes as the cost of doing business. Thought is a dialogue with one’s inner self. Those who think ask questions, questions those in authority do not want asked. They remember who we are, where we come from and where we should go. They remain eternally skeptical and distrustful of power. And they know that this moral independence is the only protection from the radical evil that results from collective unconsciousness. The capacity to think is the only bulwark against any centralized authority that seeks to impose mindless obedience.~Chris Hedges


----------



## CityGirl

"It is inevitable, that eventually the people will demand absolute
 security from the state... And absolute security is absolute slavery."


- Taylor Caldwell​


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

"A public man has no right to let his actions be determined by particular interests. He does the same thing as a judge who accepts a bribe. Like a judge he must consider what is right, not what is advantageous to a party or class...There is not a more perilous or immoral habit of mind than the sanctifying of success.” 

John Dalberg Lord Acton


----------



## CityGirl

“A culture that does not grasp the vital interplay between morality and power, which mistakes management techniques for wisdom, and fails to understand that the measure of a civilization is its compassion, not its speed or ability to consume, condemns itself to death.” Chris Hedges


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Kane

CityGirl said:


>


Gawd I think of Pelosi when I read that.

CityGirl, do you think Nancy might suffer from a bit of do-gooditis? I know the woman seriously believes that she does good for the people, to the point of "we have to pass it to know what's in it".  In fact Ted Kennedy (rest his soul) and a number of the hard core lefties might have suffered in quiet in harmony from the same malady.  The moderate lefties, not so much.  We could list Republicans that are just plain evil, but might be instructional in a non-pejorative way to list the living that are dangerously over-the-top altruistic: 



Barney Frank
Maxine Waters
Barbara Boxer
....


----------



## pirate_girl

"No one's ever asked to see my birth certificate"- Mitt Romney


----------



## Av8r3400

+1 Lollie!


----------



## Smoochy

"Everything popular is wrong" - Oscar Wilde


----------



## CityGirl

"Consider the following. We humans are social beings. We come into the world as the result of others' actions. We survive here in dependence on others. Whether we like it or not, there is hardly a moment of our lives when we do not benefit from others' activities. For this reason it is hardly surprising that most of our happiness arises in the context of our relationships with others.

Nor is it so remarkable that our greatest joy should come when we are motivated by concern for others. But that is not all. We find that not only do altruistic actions bring about happiness but they also lessen our experience of suffering. Here I am not suggesting that the individual whose actions are motivated by the wish to bring others' happiness necessarily meets with less misfortune than the one who does not. Sickness, old age, mishaps of one sort or another are the same for us all. But the sufferings which undermine our internal peace- anxiety, doubt, disappointment- these things are definitely less. In our concern for others, we worry less about ourselves. When we worry less about ourselves an experience of our own suffering is less intense.

What does this tell us? Firstly, because our every action has a universal dimension, a potential impact on others' happiness, ethics are necessary as a means to ensure that we do not harm others. Secondly, it tells us that genuine happiness consists in those spiritual qualities of love, compassion, patience, tolerance and forgiveness and so on. For it is these which provide both for our happiness and others' happiness. A good motivation is what is needed: compassion without dogmatism, without complicated philosophy; just understanding that others are human brothers and sisters and respecting their human rights and dignities. That we humans can help each other is one of our unique human capacities" 
- Tenzin Gyatso, 14th Dalai Lama​


----------



## CityGirl

*Politics is not the art of the possible. It consists in choosing between the disastrous and the unpalatable.* ~John Kenneth Galbraith


----------



## Danang Sailor

"Political tags - such as royalist, communist,  democrat, populist, fascist, liberal, conservative, and so forth - are  never
basic criteria. The human race divides politically into those who  want people to be controlled and those who have no such
desire.  The former are idealists acting from highest  motives for the greatest good of the greatest number. The latter are
surly curmudgeons, suspicious and lacking in altruism. But they are more  comfortable neighbors than the other sort."
Robert Anson Heinlein


----------



## CityGirl

Bullshitters, unlike liars, do not deliberately make false claims about what is true. In fact, bullshit need not be untrue at all. Rather, bullshitters convey a favorable impression of themselves while remaining casually indifferent about whether what they say is true.  They quietly change the rules governing their end of the conversation so that claims about truth and falsity are irrelevant.
  ~Harry G. Frankfurt


----------



## pirate_girl

Elections belong to the people. It's their decision. If they decide to turn their back on the fire and burn their behinds, then they will just have to sit on their blisters- Honest Abe


----------



## Danang Sailor

CityGirl said:


> Bullshitters, unlike liars, do not deliberately make false claims about what is true. In fact, bullshit need not be untrue at all. Rather, bullshitters convey a favorable impression of themselves while remaining casually indifferent about whether what they say is true.  They quietly change the rules governing their end of the conversation so that claims about truth and falsity are irrelevant.
> ~Harry G. Frankfurt



Perhaps this explains why Obama's words and actions are so different?


----------



## Big Dog

Obama’s desperate flailing about to justify four more years has sunk  into such unhinged smarminess that Romney may have concluded: There is  nothing Obama won’t say about me, because he has nothing to say for  himself, so I will chose a running mate whose seriousness about large  problems and ideas underscores what the president has become — silly and  small. - _George Will_


----------



## CityGirl

"Political parties exist to secure responsible government and to execute the will of the people. From these great tasks both of the old parties have turned aside. Instead of instruments to promote the general welfare they have become the tools of corrupt interests, which use them impartially to serve their selfish purposes. Behind the ostensible government sits enthroned an invisible government owing no allegiance and acknowledging no responsibility to the people. To destroy this invisible government, to dissolve the unholy alliance between corrupt business and corrupt politics, is the first task of the statesmanship of the day."~TR


----------



## FrancSevin

"_The founders did not anticipate the neccesity of political parties. However, Madison quickly came to think that parties could moderate factions by channeling and disiplining them. Campaign finance reformers (sic McCain)__ are always unpleasantly surprised by the unintended consequences of their "reforms." Were they to suceed in banningsoft money, they would be startled by and utteuly predictable result of the hydraulics of political money. money banned from theparties would flow insted toother- often wilder-factions"_

George F Will
March 2001


And so, just 7 yeas later, McCain lost


----------



## pirate_girl

"... This is the man America needs. This is the man who will wake up every day with the determination to solve the problems that others say can't be solved, to fix what others say is beyond repair. This is the man who will work harder than anyone so that we can work a little less hard. I can't tell you what will happen over the next four years. But I can only stand here tonight, as a wife, a mother, a grandmother, an American, and make you this solemn commitment: This man will not fail. This man will not let us down. This man will lift up America!"- Ann Romney, future first lady


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> "... This is the man America needs. This is the man who will wake up every day with the determination to solve the problems that others say can't be solved, to fix what others say is beyond repair. This is the man who will work harder than anyone so that we can work a little less hard. I can't tell you what will happen over the next four years. But I can only stand here tonight, as a wife, a mother, a grandmother, an American, and make you this solemn commitment: This man will not fail. This man will not let us down. This man will lift up America!"- Ann Romney, future first lady


 
Funny, Jaun Williams reported Ann Romney came accross as fake.  
but, 
Megyn Kelly immediately tore him a new one. I don't believe I have ever seen her so angry.


----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> "... This is the man America needs. This is the man who will wake up every day with the determination to solve the problems that others say can't be solved, to fix what others say is beyond repair. This is the man who will work harder than anyone so that we can work a little less hard. I can't tell you what will happen over the next four years. But I can only stand here tonight, as a wife, a mother, a grandmother, an American, and make you this solemn commitment: This man will not fail. This man will not let us down. This man will lift up America!"- Ann Romney, future first lady


This woman will make an honorable First Lady.


----------



## pirate_girl

Franc, when I watched her (Ann) speak, it brought me to tears.
Tears of hope.
Every single thing she said was honest and right to the point.
She was speaking first and foremost about her husband, and proudly so.. her husband who just so happens to be awaiting his occupancy in the White House.

'Course every media slam Tom, Dick and Harry are going to play the game over the coming weeks.
I listened to a bit of talk radio concerning it (NPR) (Juan Williams)..
blehh..


----------



## Big Dog

College graduates should not have to live out their 20s in their  childhood bedrooms, staring up at fading Obama posters and wondering  when they can move out and get going with life. - _Paul Ryan_

So here’s the question: Without a change in leadership, why would the next four years be any different from the last four years? - - _Paul Ryan_


----------



## pirate_girl

"Here is their plan. Whistle a happy tune while driving us off a fiscal cliff as long as they are behind the wheel of power when we fall." - Chris Christie

"The only just government is the government that serves its citizens, not itself." - Cardinal Timothy Dolan


----------



## pirate_girl

Maybe 23 cents doesn't sound like a lot to someone with a Swiss bank account and Cayman Island investments  - Lilly Ledbetter


----------



## CityGirl

“The most dangerous man to any government is the man who is able to think things out for himself, without regard to the prevailing superstitions and taboos. Almost inevitably he comes to the conclusion that the government he lives under is dishonest, insane, intolerable.”
- H. L. Mencken​


----------



## Doc

CityGirl said:


> “The most dangerous man to any government is the man who is able to think things out for himself, without regard to the prevailing superstitions and taboos. Almost inevitably he comes to the conclusion that the government he lives under is dishonest, insane, intolerable.”
> - H. L. Mencken​


     GREAT find CG.    Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kane

"Fathom the hypocrisy of a government that requires every citizen to  prove they are insured, but not everyone must prove they are    a citizen to vote."          

 "Many  of those who refuse, or are unable, to prove they   are citizens, can vote, will  receive free insurance, paid for by   those who are forced to buy  insurance, because they are citizens."

Things NOT said by Obama.


----------



## CityGirl

*The latent causes of faction are thus sown in the nature of man; and we see them everywhere brought into different degrees of activity, according to the different circumstances of civil society. A zeal for different opinions concerning religion, concerning government, and many other points, as well of speculation as of practice; an attachment to different leaders ambitiously contending for pre-eminence and power; or to persons of other descriptions whose fortunes have been interesting to the human passions, have, in turn, divided mankind into parties, inflamed them with mutual animosity, and rendered them much more disposed to vex and oppress each other than to co-operate for their common good. So strong is this propensity of mankind to fall into mutual animosities, that where no substantial occasion presents itself, the most frivolous and fanciful distinctions have been sufficient to kindle their unfriendly passions and excite their most violent conflicts. .* . . ~James Madison; Federalist No.10


----------



## pirate_girl

Before 1828, the Democratic Party did not exist, and in 1828 it was the third party.
Before 1854, the Republican Party did not exist, and in 1854 it was the third party.
When told by the Whigs and Federalists that they were wasting their vote, someone voted for them anyway - An FF friend..


----------



## CityGirl

"A culture that does not grasp the vital interplay between morality and power, which mistakes management techniques for wisdom, and fails to understand that the measure of a civilization is its compassion, not its speed or ability to consume, condemns itself to death." 
- Chris Hedges​


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

"The true path to Paradise lies through Intercourse!"
    -- Pennsylvania Philosopher


----------



## Big Dog

*Biden on cheerleaders: ‘The stuff they do on hard wood, it blows my mind’*


Read more:  http://dailycaller.com/2012/09/21/b...-on-hard-wood-it-blows-my-mind/#ixzz279cGWEl2
​


----------



## pirate_girl

"If mankind minus one, were of one opinion, and only one person were of the contrary opinion, mankind would be no more justified in silencing that one person, than he, if he had the power, would be justified in silencing mankind." -- John Stuart Mill, _On Liberty
_


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

*I figure when the S hits the F the two parties will drop their pretense of conflict and form a “National Unity Party” to “get the country moving again.” Then anyone who calls bullshit on it will be labeled a domestic terrorist (hell we already are). Then the dipshits who are currently wasting everyone’s time arguing about binders and empty chairs will clasp hands and sing Kumbaya while the final vestiges of democratic republicanism are destroyed. *
*See you guys at Camp FEMA.*
~Anonymous commenter at The Burning Platform


----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


> *I figure when the S hits the F the two parties will drop their pretense of conflict and form a “National Unity Party” to “get the country moving again.” Then anyone who calls bullshit on it will be labeled a domestic terrorist (hell we already are). Then the dipshits who are currently wasting everyone’s time arguing about binders and empty chairs will clasp hands and sing Kumbaya while the final vestiges of democratic republicanism are destroyed. *
> *See you guys at Camp FEMA.*
> ~Anonymous commenter at The Burning Platform


----------



## Danang Sailor

From Trebor Ehcyd:
"Never stand directly in front of the fan.  That way, when the shit hits, you'll be somewhere else."
"Never leave the house unarmed.  You never know when you're going to meet someone who needs killing."

From Robert A. Heinlein:
"The human race divides politically into those who  want people to be controlled and those who have no such desire."
"An armed society is a polite society."

From Sam Cohen (inventor of the neutron bomb):
"The philosophy of gun control: Teenagers are roaring through town at 90 mph, where the speed limit is 25. Your solution is
to lower the speed limit to 20."

From Dr. Mike Adams:
"The gun control extremist has at least two things in common with the Islamic extremist. He has a willingness to die for his
fundamental beliefs. And he has the sanctimony to demand that others go with him."

From Clint Eastwood:
"I have a very strict gun control policy: if there’s a gun around, I want to be in control of it.”

From Paul Hagar:  _(this one should be required reading for the Brady folks)_
”One of the arguments that had been made against gun control was that an armed citizenry was the final bulwark
against tyranny. My response had been that untrained, lightly-armed non-soldiers couldn’t prevail against a modern
army. I had concluded that the qualitative difference in firepower was such that all of the previous rules of guerilla
war no longer applied. Both Vietnam and Afghanistan demonstrated that wasn’t true. Repelling an armed invasion
is not something that American citizens are likely to face, but the possibility of a despotic government coming to power is
not wholly unthinkable. One of the sequellae of Vietnam was the rise of the Khmer Rouge and slaughter of perhaps a
million Cambodian citizens. Those citizens, like the Jews in Germany or the Armenians in Turkey, were unarmed and thus
utterly and completely defenseless against police and paramilitary. An armed minority was able to kill and terrorize
unarmed victims with total impunity.”


----------



## Doc

Good quotes, especially lowering the speed limit to 20.  

Brady folks might read all those quotes but I doubt they would see the light.  They insist on keeping their eyes closed.


----------



## pirate_girl

“It’s over. If these numbers are true, it’s over,” -Bob Beckel, Democratic Blowhard, on new Gallup Numbers.


----------



## muleman RIP

"Well, the math stuff I was fine with up until about  seventh grade. But Malia is now a freshman in high school and I'm pretty  lost." --Barack Obama
No wonder his economic recovery is the worst since the Great Depression.


----------



## AndyM

"We have way too many elephants and donkeys.  We need more eagles."

(posted on Facebook by one of my longtime friends)


----------



## Danang Sailor

"This country, every country, even civilization itself - all were born in blood at the point of a sword.  And all that have
remained, have remained solely because that sword was every ready in the hands of stalwart patriots prepared to die if
necessary in order to keep it so."

DS


----------



## pirate_girl

“One thing he’s gonna be asked is, why did he jump on the hurricane so quickly and go back to D.C. so quickly when in…Benghazi, he went to Las Vegas? 
Why was this so quick?… At some point, somebody’s going to ask that question…. This is like the inverse of Benghazi." -Former FEMA Director Michael Brown


----------



## pirate_girl

"I think the best thing would be for Obama to get voted out and President 
Romney to make him ambassador to Libya since we have a vacancy there."


----------



## muleman RIP

I like that idea!


----------



## pirate_girl

"Vote for love of country!" - Mitt Romney in rebuttal to Obama's "Voting is the best revenge"


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> "Vote for love of country!" - Mitt Romney in rebuttal to Obama's "Voting is the best revenge"



Oh I so hope he wins!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Deaf (a little) dumb, but not at all blind - Me.


----------



## CityGirl

*No sane person could honestly say that what has happened to our society over the last forty years, and particularly in the last five years, is normal.* But somehow those in power have convinced the masses that $1.2 trillion deficits, 0% interest rates, declining real wages, the highest average gas prices in history, pre-emptive wars, policing the world and buying rubber dog shit produced in China with a credit card is normal and beneficial to our economy.~Jim Quinn  The Burning Platform


----------



## Danang Sailor

Walled towns, stored arsenals and armories, goodly races of horse, chariots of war, elephants, ordnance, artillery, and the like; all this is but a sheep in a lion’s skin, except the breed and disposition of the people, be stout and warlike.
 -- Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## pirate_girl

*
I want President Barack Obama to know one thing; you may say you have done something that no one else has ever done. You know why no one else has ever done it? because it's a damn stupid thing that you just did - Allen West (Times Square speech re: Iran Deal)


*


----------



## ki0ho

Go Mr West......he would make a good Defence head!!!!Trump for Pres!!!!


----------



## Bamby

The Government’s Fair Share

Adjusted for inflation, the stimulus bill was bigger than the Louisiana Purchase. It was over half the size of the Marshal plan that rebuilt Europe after WWII. It cost more than the entire space program from Apollo, to the end of the Shuttle program. Ignore for a minute that we got nothing for it and just ask yourself where it came from.

_*Each Friday, I sit at my desk and write ten thousand dollars worth of payroll checks. I send thirty three hundred dollars to the government and distribute sixty seven hundred to my employees. They call it an employer’s tax, then they wonder why there are fewer manufacturing jobs in this country than at any time in the last fifty years. If I manage to show a profit I’ll pay corporate income tax, and if there’s anything left to take home I’ll pay capital gains taxes. Out of what's left comes sales tax, property taxes and everything we buy has hidden taxes embedded in their cost because the employers tax was assessed against everyone who made, transported, packaged or sold it.
*_
The average American doesn’t see it all, but if you work in this country, the government takes half of everything you produce. We send people to Congress to spend it without the slightest expectation that they will do it responsibly because they are not equipped to do it responsibly. As Ayn Rand said. “If you had a time machine and could go back ten thousand years to a primitive society, who would be most likely to bring them electricity, cars and planes, a hundred bureaucrats, or a dozen businessmen”.

At 75 billion dollars a week, half or our economy is operated by the government. Instead of individuals exercising economic power by their own free choices, political power is exercised by force. Force works well if you are repelling an invading army or defending the streets from criminals, but it is just the wrong tool for regulating an economy. Their excuse is the common good. Communist Russia has a system designed for the common good, and the Russian people have been starving for three generations.

In a free market, the economy is regulated by individuals making decisions in their own best interests. If a company produces an inferior product, or charges too much for it, the market will put him out of business. That system worked so well that the poorest Americans became so rich that the rest of the world risked everything to come here. It advanced mankind farther in two hundred years than every other system had in the history of the world.

Every government program from Social Security to Obama Care has decreased our ability to make choices in our own interests. Obama Care is not the end of this process. It’s just another step in the direction we have been moving for sixty years. Every two years we vote for a new crop of politicians in the hope that they will spend our money more wisely or run their half of the economy more efficiently, and as a result we are for the first time in our history leaving the next generation a country that is poorer and less free than we found it.


Dan Fragoules
President,
Deans Top and Canvas


----------



## Bamby

_*REMEMBER WHEN A PERSON,  NATION OR FINANCES ARE BROUGHT TO THEIR KNEES, THE NEXT SHOT'S THAT ARE  FIRED USUALLY COME TO THE BACK OF THE HEAD - RETAIL IS DYING BECAUSE THE  MIDDLE CLASS HAS BEEN EXECUTED AND THE RETAIL STORES THAT PROVIDED  GOODS AND SERVICES, TO THEM GO BROKE. AMERICAS, BORDERS, LANGUAGE,  CULTURE AND FORMER STANDING IN THE WORLD, HAVE PLACED US IN A POSITION  OF TOTAL CONTEMPT BY THE NATIONS AROUND US. AMERICA HAS BEEN RAPED,  PILLAGED AND PLUNDERED AND MAJOR CRIMES OF TREASON AND MURDER GO  UNPUNISHED - WE ARE SOON TO SEE THE 'GULAG-AMERIPELIGO' IN THIS COUNTRY  AS IT ALL CRASHES DOWN - NOW THAT THE FORMER US MIDDLE CLASS HAS BEEN  REPLACED BY A LITERAL IMPORTED FOREIGN ARMY OF ILLEGAL FOREIGN  'INVASIONIST'S'  WITH NO RESTRAINT OR CONSTRAINT, GOD'S BLESSINGS AND  FORMER FRUIT OF FAITH IN HIM FLEES AWAY AT RECORD SETING PACE -  "ACCELERATION" IS THE WORD THAT DEFINES OUR VANISHING HERITAGE AND "WOE  UNTO THE NATION THAT FORGETS THE LIVING GOD" WE WILL GO DOWN IS HISTORY  OF WHAT A NATION LOOKS LIKE WHEN GOD LEAVES A PERVERSE SOCIETY TO ITS  SELF.*_


----------



## pirate_girl

“Great things are not accomplished by those who yield to trends and fads and popular opinion.”​― Jack Kerouac


----------



## MrLiberty

This goes for politics as well as religion.............


----------

